# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Realme تنجح في بيع 170 آلف وحدة من الهاتف Realme 3 Pro في غضون 8 دقائق فقط

## mohamed73

قامت العلامة التجارية الفرعية Realme التابعة لشركة Oppo بإزاحة الستار  رسميًا عن الهاتف Realme 3 Pro في الأسبوع الماضي، ويوم أمس قامت الشركة  بعرض الدفعة الأولى من هذا الهاتف للبيع. وفي حسابها الرسمي على شبكة  تويتر، ذكرت شركة Realme أنها تمكنت من بيع 170 آلف وحدة من الهاتف Realme 3  Pro في غضون ثمانية دقائق فقط.قامت شركة Realme بعرض الهاتف Realme 3 Pro الجديد للبيع مقابل ما يعادل  200 دولار أمريكي للنسخة التي تضم 4GB من الذاكرة العشوائية و64GB من  الذاكرة الداخلية، في حين قامت بتسعير النسخة المزودة بـ 6GB من الذاكرة  العشوائية وبـ 128GB من الذاكرة الداخلية بما يعادل 245 دولار أمريكي. للتذكير، الهاتف Realme 3 Pro الجديد يضم شاشة بحجم 6.3 إنش وبدقة  +FullHD، ومعالج ثماني النوى من فئة Snapdragon 710، وذاكرة عشوائية بحجم  4GB أو 6GB، وذاكرة داخلية بحجم 64GB أو 128GB قابلة للتوسع عن طريق  الذاكرة الخارجية MicroSD، فضلا عن بطارية بسعة 4045mAh تدعم تقنية الشحن  السريع VOOC 3.0. وعلاوة على ذلك، فالهاتف Realme 3 Pro الجديد يضم كذلك كاميرا أمامية  بدقة 25 ميغابكسل مع عدسة بفتحة 2.0، وكاميرا خلفية مزدوجة بدقة 16  ميغابكسل للكاميرا الأولى وبدقة 5 ميغابكسل للكاميرا الثانية مع العلم بأنه  تم تدعيم هذه الكاميرا بالعديد من الميزات مثل Chroma Boost و Nightscape  Mode. وبغض النظر عن الكاميرات، فهذا الهاتف يضم كذلك مستشعر بصمات الأصابع  في الخلف، ويأتي مسبقًا مع نظام Android 9 Pie ومع واجهة ColorOS 6.0. وقبل الختام، نود أن نشير إلى أن الهاتف Realme 3 Pro متوفر بثلاث ألوان مختلفة تشمل الرمادي والأزرق والبنفسجي. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

